# Από τότε που οι εργατοπατέρες απέκτησαν αυτοκίνητο, χάλασε ο κόσμος...



## nickel (Apr 30, 2009)

*Χωρίς ΗΣΑΠ και Τραμ την Πρωτομαγιά, στάσεις εργασίας στα άλλα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς*

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1008923
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1008970&lngDtrID=244

Είναι αργία, δεν είναι απεργία...


----------



## stathis (Apr 30, 2009)

Γενική απεργία ΓΣΕΕ και ΑΔΕΔΥ την Πρωτομαγιά;;
Εγώ λέω να απεργήσω το Σάββατο...


----------

